# My fish seems to have a cut on her head or something, help!



## TinaMaxis (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm really worried about my Betta fish, Mystique. I just noticed this today, she seems to have some kind of white dot on her head. I don't know if it's a cut from something or if it's apart of a disease, but I need to know what's wrong so I can help her!

Here's a picture of her, with something else that might be wrong, but I think it's normal. What's that bump on her? Is it eggs or something? It kind of looks like there's a cut underneath her...









And I really could not get a good photo of her cut, so I made a video, I hope it's ok, feel free to skip parts and all. What could that be? Does she look ok otherwise? I'm worried that this is because I don't have a heater for her. I always check the thermometer and the temp is usually above 75 so I don't know if something is still wrong. I'm trying to get a heater as soon as possible. If she's really in danger I will do whatever I can.
Anyways, here's the video. I'd say a pretty good shot of what's going on is around 3:54. 


Thanks for your help!


----------



## TinaMaxis (Jul 14, 2011)

I can't seem to be able to edit my post. So, sorry for the lack of information!
She's living in a ten gallon tank wit a filter, there are real plants in it, no fake ones that she could get cut on, but there is a big tree cave decoration. I've only had her a few weeks, and am doing weekly 25% water changes and I feed her once a day with flaky food.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

A little hard to tell from the video too, photobucket has taken to posting all videos sideways for some reason. :roll: But it does look like a cut and some missing scales. Judging from how curious she was exploring her tree decoration, she may have scraped her head in there somewhere. It should heal on its own. Warm water WOULD help speed this up, plus I noticed she looks slightly clamped, but I understand if you can't get a heater immediately, they are expensive, just try and get one within the next week, if possible. 75 is a little chilly for her, she'd do best at 78-80. 

Also, you may want to switch Mystique to pellets if you can. They're easier to feed and won't cloud up the water. Good brands to try are Omega One Betta Buffet pellets, New Life Spectrum Betta formula, and Petsmart's Top Fin Color-Enhancing Betta Bits. You may need to crush the pellet up a bit the first few times you feed her. But of course, this is totally up to you. If she loves her flakes, why upset her with needless change?  I hope she heals up soon, she's a pretty girl.


----------



## TinaMaxis (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks so much! I'll see what I can do about the heater, but are you sure it isn't any type of infection? I'm worried it may be due to the fact that I turned off the filter overnight for two nights and it may have caused something to go wrong? 

Also, what's that bump underneath her in the picture? What does it mean or have to do with? 

I'm worried something is wrong even though she seems normal, she swims all over the place and eats when I feed her. I think she's happy but sometimes she gets those horizontal stripes, which I read mean that she could be stressed.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

If you're worried about an infection you can take her out of her tank and put her in a small QT container for treatment with aquarium salt, which you can get at pet stores. It can be the cup she came in from the pet store, a small bowl, a 1 gallon tank, pretty much any clean container that you don't mind changing the water in every day. I use 8 cup rectangular Gladware for QT. 

In something really big, mix up 1 gallon of dechlorinated water and a 1 tsp of aquarium salt. Let the salt dissolve, then pour it into the container and put her in, possibly acclimating her a bit so she doesn't get shocked. You will probably want to cover the top with clingwrap (holes poked in it) so she can't jump out. Change 100% of the water every day and refill with the salt treatment for five days. After this you can put her back in her tank. The aquarium salt will help her create her slime coat, which wards off infection. Another thing that might help her is API Stress Coat, which is a water conditioner that detoxifies chlorine etc but also has extra ingredients that help with the slime coat and healing.

Since Mystique is a female, I think the bulge on her belly is her getting eggy. Females can do this even when they aren't anywhere near a male. Some females just stay kind of eggy all the time. However, if she starts having trouble swimming or she stops pooping, post back. And I've noticed females get the stress stripes easily. When does Mystique get them? Like during water changes or if she sees something big walk by her tank etc? It could be because she is a bit cold, too. As long as she's not laying on the bottom of her tank with super clamped fins, she should be fine. 

I hope this helps. If you have any more questions, don't hesitate to post.


----------



## TinaMaxis (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks! I've heard of API Stress Coat conditioner before, I think I will get it and give it to her, so if there is anything wrong that will help.

She usually gets stripes when I change the water or if she goes too close to the filter and the bubbles push her away. I feel like she kinda gets pissed off. 

And she swims around a lot, so I hope that means she's ok, because she never just sits at the bottom for very long. Usually when she's near the gravel it's because she's digging her head into it, maybe looking for food or something. 

And I'm just wonder because I don't have a tank cover, is it ok to just put plastic wrap or foil around the top and poke holes into it? 

Anyways, thanks again, you've been very, very helpful!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

saran wrap with a few holes poked in it has been advised many a time for people in desperate need of a way to keep the fishies in their tanks/bowls/QT set up


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

yeah, I agree, looks like a cut. my boy got one a few weeks after I brought him home when he headbutted my fingernail while trying to see if it was edible, rofl. silly boy <3 it healed up soon after though, no issue at all. 
just keep the water really clean and try to keep it warm. ^-^ 
if it doesn't go away in a week add in some fresh water aquarium salt, API's is great. ^-^ I really don't think it should be any problem though 

the stripes may be the female equivalent of a stress streak, which means they're stressed, redundant ofcourse ^-^; 
I've heard it's not uncommon for females to have stripes on a regular basis though, so that may be why hers come so easily, she may just be mildly peeved like you said x3

oops-- 
and make sure if you get the salt, that you get FRESH WATER aquarium salt, ^-^;
and just for the record, no other salt is considered a suitable substitute for this, and can even be harmful if used instead, so you know, stay away from that ^-^; 

the only other salt I hear use of is Epsom, but this is used for other issues, not what you need, and has to be done so with more care, since it's commonly used for swelling, digestion, and similar issues, but if used for pine coning, which can look like swelling, can result in being fatal  so if you wanna use Epsom be sure to post here first and get multiple opinions ^-^ 
FW AQ is used for most infections though 
it looks like a scratch to me, and as already stated, probably came from the way she explores her tree  so I wouldn't be too worried ^-^; <3 
I am happy to see how well you take care of her and pay attention to her though  key for a healthy happy fish ^-^

they're so funny sometimes, the messes they get into ^-^;


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Since she's striping up during water changes or when the filter pushes her, she's just mad and stressed. She'll get over it. Females really do stripe up easily, if you ask me.


----------



## TinaMaxis (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks. I will get the API Stress Coat when I can and possibly a heater this week. I bought some Aquarium salt today and I was just wondering, it says a teaspoon per ten gallons(and my tank is 10g), if I put that in, and a week later I do a water change, do I have to keep up with the aquarium salt every week or can I just stop using it one week and not go back to it? Won't my fish get used to it and freak out if I stop adding it?


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

You only do AQ salt for 10 days, and on the container, (at least on mine) it says not to add more salt unless you do a 100% change, as the salt dosnt compleatly disolve. If you have any live plants in your tank, use a qt.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

With the salt, you don't want to put it in your 10g if you have live plants. The salt can kill them. You'll want to do a salt treatment in a QT container. To be honest, you can probably just use the Stress Coat and she'll heal up fine. Just be sure to keep the water super clean for the next week (maybe a few 25% changes during the week). If you still want to use the salt to be on the safe side, follow these instructions:

Take her out of her tank and put her in a small QT container for treatment with aquarium salt, which you can get at pet stores. It can be the cup she came in from the pet store, a small bowl, a 1 gallon tank, pretty much any clean container that you don't mind changing the water in every day. I use 8 cup rectangular Gladware for QT. 

In something really big, mix up 1 gallon of dechlorinated water and a 1 tsp of aquarium salt. Let the salt dissolve, then pour it into the container and put her in, possibly acclimating her a bit so she doesn't get shocked. You will probably want to cover the top with clingwrap (holes poked in it) so she can't jump out. Change 100% of the water every day and refill with the salt treatment for five days. After this you can put her back in her tank. The aquarium salt will help her create her slime coat, which wards off infection.


----------



## TinaMaxis (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I'll just get the API Stress Coat and use that. I'm sure she'll be fine. I think I was just freaking out because this is my first Betta fish since I was a kid and kept them in bowls. I just want her to be with me for as long as possible and not get sick. I want to make sure I don't miss anything and know what I'm doing.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

You're already off to a good start by seeking advice here on the forum.  And don't worry, we all freak out about our bettas because we love them. Keep us posted on how she's doing.


----------



## TinaMaxis (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks. So, I don't have plants anymore.  I tried to save them, but my filter keeps sucking them out of the gravel and destroying them, so they're gone. I'd put them further away from the filter, but there's no way because the one decoration I have in the tank is too big to be moved to the other side. Anyways, I know this isn't related to this thread, but it's a small question and I don't think it needs its own thread. 

I don't have an tank cover and I tried using plastic wrap but it doesn't seem to stay on well and I don't want it to fall in and Mystique get caught up in it and die. Can I use aluminum foil instead? Thanks!

Edit: Can I use a canvas? Like with the wood and everything but the painted side up? Or just a blank canvas? I know that sounds strange, but I do have a canvases that would perfectly cover most of the tank and leave a quarter of the top free.

This is what I did:


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

if you wanna let the light in, you could use chicken wire.... you know, the type with the tiny squares ^-^; 
I used it for my 15 G with my frogs and it works excellently. you just cut a rectangle bigger then the tank on all sides, find where the sides are and mark them somehow on the wire, then bend the wire there to make edeges in the shape of the tank ( I did this by stepping on it, because it's super effective and if you use good shoes won't cut you X3; ) 
you just do this to the front and back sides, and leave the left and right alone except for folding in the sharp edges so no-one gets cut. 
that way the front and and back sides hug/latch onto the tank, and you can slide it left and right to open it up ^-^ or visa versa you can only do it to the left and right sides, so you can slide it frontwards and backwards. 
if you don't wanna do that much you could also just cut a rectangle a little bigger than the top on all sides, fold the pointed bits under/over, and sit it on the top and put something on one corner to hold it down. ^-^
if you wanna try that I can get a picture for you if it'd be more useful. ^-^; the canvas should work just as well with air holes poked in it though I think ^3^



for the plants could you maybe plant them around the deco? or baffle the filter perhaps ^-^; doesn't it catch your fish?


----------



## TinaMaxis (Jul 14, 2011)

That could work, but what if she jumps and gets cut or caught in the wire? Do you think just leaving the canvas the way it is will be alright?


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

I don't think she'd jump at it.. they're pretty smart even when they don't act like it ^-^; and it's too small for them to get caught, 
does the canvas have holes drilled in? if you drill in holes pretty much all over it it should be fine. just make sure they can get oxygen and that there's enough opening/s for it to get in and out so it stays fresh and all. ^-^


----------



## TinaMaxis (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks. I think I'll just try to get some chicken wire, then. I don't want to drill holes in a perfectly good canvas. lol.


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

@trinamaxis 
thanks, yeah, mesh wire, chicken wire, just make sure it has the little squares,  it would be hard to use the canvas after that x3; 
if you want a picture to see what I mean lemme know ^-^
my mom says you can try the craftstore for a similar substitute that may be lighter weight


----------



## TinaMaxis (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks. Yea a picture would be great.


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

alright, the canvas should be fine for tonight, though you may scoot it off the edge just a litttle, she ought to be asleep anyway ^-^; and I'll get one up here tomorrow.  
I'd go ahead and do it tonight, but frogs don't close their eyes when they sleep usually and I don't wanna blind the poor guy x3;


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

You CAN use aluminum foil to if you have to, just be sure to poke lots of holes in it. It should be fine. Gagh, why are hoods so expensive??? You could also try stretching fine netting from a fabric store (like the same kind of netting used in fancy dresses, tulle I think it's called) over a similar sized picture frame and using that as a lid.


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

ohh, I didn't even think about using a picture frame. good idea Sakura :3


----------

